# Can anyone help?



## Jewels (Apr 28, 2007)

I got my pitbull when she was only 6 weeks old. She is now a little over months and weights in at 38.6 pounds. I'm curious to what bloodlines she might have, if anyone can tell. Also is there anyway to find out? here are some recent pictures.


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome! Your girl is a cutie. She actually looks more like an American Bulldog than an APBT to me. Do you not have a pedigree for her? $1800 is an awful lot to pay for a dog of unknown lineage!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is a very cute pup!!! I wondered the same thing for that kind of money she should have come with a pedigree.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

She is cute! I LOVE those ears!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

You cannot determine bloodline by looks alone. Were her parents registered? $1800 is an excessive amount for most dogs, and is a ridiculous price to spend on a dog with an unknown heritage.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL $1800 is high for a dog with papers, much less without.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Talk to the breeder. They should be able to tell you. Your dog is very pretty.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Also wanted to say that I love your doberman. Extremly beautiful piece of dog.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*She is a very cute pup! I also must agree that your Dobie is awesome! 

With out a pedigree there is no way to know the bloodline....*


----------

